# License Experience in Georgia?



## TheBigGuy (Nov 1, 2019)

Illinois no longer gives you continuing education credit for your PE if the continuing education is structural in nature.  Since all the continuing education events I go to are structural in nature, I'm looking to move my PE license out of Illinois, maybe into Georgia.  Anyone have experience with the licensing bodies in Georgia?  If so, please describe your experience interacting with them.  I'd really appreciate a five paragraph essay crammed into a single wall of text.  Thanks!


----------



## Stewie (Nov 1, 2019)

Hmm... So the structural engineer is not supposed to take continuing education in structural engineering field? Am I understanding this right?


----------



## STR_BR (Nov 1, 2019)

Stewie said:


> Hmm... So the structural engineer is not supposed to take continuing education in structural engineering field? Am I understanding this right?


I think it is because to do any Structural Engineering in the state of IL, you need to be licensed as an SE.


----------



## ThrustIssues (Nov 1, 2019)

From what I've heard that continuing education requirement has been on the books for a while now and there's recently been talk of enforcing it more. I don't think it's the first time that has been discussed and the feel I've gotten is most SEs are going to roll the dice continuing to get structural PDHs and if the audit comes either fight it or just let the PE license lapse. You'd think the state would be happy to keep collecting that PE renewal fee even though you can't stamp anything in IL.


----------



## organix (Nov 1, 2019)

Stewie said:


> Hmm... So the structural engineer is not supposed to take continuing education in structural engineering field? Am I understanding this right?


Illinois is funny because of the SE license.  Many people have nightmares getting the PE after passing the exam because they don't want you to even reference any structural experience (even though you passed the PE with the structural afternoon focus).  I haven't heard anyone with stories of rejected PDHs yet, but have heard multiple people saying this is apparently a thing or will be a thing soon.


----------



## BuzzKillington (Nov 1, 2019)

TheBigGuy said:


> I'm looking to move my PE license out of Illinois, maybe into Georgia.


Have you passed the 16-hr SE test? If you haven't, I am afraid that Georgia board will probably refuse to hand you the GA PE license by comity. That's what I've seen happen to a couple of my colleagues.


----------



## JP87 (Nov 13, 2019)

Georgia will not issue a PE license if you plan on practicing anything structural related unless you've taken the 16 hr. Just got their rejection email last week. Took the SE this October....


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 14, 2019)

If you aren't supposed to get continuing education in structural engineering, being a STRUCTURAL ENGINEER, then what are supposed to get it in?  Underwater basket weaving?  There's got to be a misunderstanding somewhere. 

   http://www.ilga.gov/commission/jcar/admincode/068/068014800001850R.html


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

it probably has something to do with the fact that you don't need your PE to get your SE, so they're completely disconnected and not prerequisites of each other. but i didn't know that weirdo rule!


----------



## David Connor SE (Nov 14, 2019)

tj_PE said:


> it probably has something to do with the fact that you don't need your PE to get your SE, so they're completely disconnected and not prerequisites of each other. but i didn't know that weirdo rule!


Oh, OK, they are talking about PE vs. SE.  Didn't catch that.  Still a weirdo rule!


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

David Connor said:


> Oh, OK, they are talking about PE vs. SE.  Didn't catch that.  Still a weirdo rule!


totally!


----------



## NikR_PE (Nov 14, 2019)

Yup. Lot of wierdo rules in Illinois. They approved me for taking the SE exam but said I needed some 3 humanities credits if I wanted to take the PE exam.

@TheBigGuy  why did you choose to move your license to GA. Do you do work there. There might be a lot other states where you can get it done easily. Also. is it fine f you get license by comity and let you original licensing state lapse? I thought you always had to maintain your license in the original licensing state. I may be wrong here.


----------



## User1 (Nov 14, 2019)

NikR said:


> Yup. Lot of wierdo rules in Illinois. They approved me for taking the SE exam but said I needed some 3 humanities credits if I wanted to take the PE exam.
> 
> @TheBigGuy  why did you choose to move your license to GA. Do you do work there. There might be a lot other states where you can get it done easily. Also. is it fine f you get license by comity and let you original licensing state lapse? I thought you always had to maintain your license in the original licensing state. I may be wrong here.


i was under the same impression for the initial license thing but other people seem to think not. i'd be curious what the actual answer is!


----------

